# If you're looking for a new cell phone/carrier...



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amazon.com is having a GREAT sale today. All AT&T phones are $0.01 or less with rebates when you get a new service plan. This doesn't include an iPhone, of course, but it does include a bunch of phones. I saw Blackberry, Nokia, Samsung, Ericsson, Motorolla, and more. If I didn't already have AT&T and wasn't waiting for an iPhone, I would totally go for it. I actually saw some phones that were -$124.99 in that you actually MAKE $124.99 after rebates.

Just wanted to pass it along in case anyone else is interested. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0R3VDZC06CFFNDPTSRYX


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

That is a pretty great deal-- I am an iPhone girl, but have had AT&T forever and they have pretty awesome service here in NJ, with the exception of some of the more mountainous areas!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow Lina great deal! I just got a Sony Ericsson and love it. I didn't get to load any songs on it yet. I got it from AT&T store though. Our friend buys his phones online all the time from amazon or ebay and has great success. I am just nervous about that. I always have problems with purchases.

We had Cingular which changed over to AT&T. I am happy with them too. We originally went this direction and left Verizon because of roll over minutes. I wouldn't use up my minutes every month and then I would have a bad month and get nailed with charges with Verizon.

Verizon just started an unlimited minutes plan for more $. I thought it was expensive when somone told me the price. I get 3 phones for our family for a little more than the cost of 1 unlimited from Verizon. I am sure the price may come down though.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmm..I'm still in the market for a new phone. I was going to order one this wk, in fact. The LG shine, I think it was? I'm going to call dh, and go over this with him. 
Am I correct in reading that most of these are AFTER the mail in rebates??


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh wait, can you not currently have AT&T? I have them, but my contract is up. Maybe I should just read closer, then ask questions, lol.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tritia, I think if you're contract is up you might be able to do it, though I could be wrong. You could try it and see if it works! 

Oh and as far as the rebates... ALL the phones are actually $0.01 so you will pay that amount and the rebate will just give you back the money plus more. Does that make sense? So you won't pay more than one cent and then you will receive a check in the mail (if your phone has a rebate that is)!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the link!
We were going to send dh's new blackberry curve back and get him the tilt  (he just ordered the other a few wks ago from at&t) But, by the time we decided to do it, they were out.
But, I ordered the blackberry pearl. I was going to buy the LG Shine through at&t. But, I was just too worried I'd break that sucker in a day. And the slides don't seem to have any, or at least many options for covers. Sooo..I went with the blackberry  

Thanks again! Only cost me....a penny :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tritia, you're welcome! I'm glad someone was able to use it.


----------

